# Tent heaters



## Shepard (10 Feb 2015)

Greetings,

I'm looking around for some sort of solar/changeable battery powered heater to keep a tent a little warm during winter, if anyone has any suggestions please let me know!




Cheers.


----------



## Loachman (10 Feb 2015)

I do not think that you'd want to hump the batteries or solar panel that would be required to generate even a modest amount of heat.

Try a naphtha or propane heater. There are lots of those available.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Feb 2015)

This is what we used to use in the arctic tents ;D

Alladin Blueflame Heaters.


----------



## ZacheryK (10 Feb 2015)

I'm not sure how standard it is, We've always used the Coleman camp stoves in our tents, and usually after everyone's inside 6/10 guys have a Jetboil or something similar. I find that makes things much warmer.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Feb 2015)

These work great and burns almost any type fuel


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2015)

The Yukon stoves worked great.  Finding one was the hard part.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Feb 2015)

http://www.cabelas.ca/product/42761/cabelas-sheepherders-alaskan-stove

thought about one of these


----------



## ZacheryK (10 Feb 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> These work great and burns almost any type fuel



Jeepers. Cot and everything. Heaven forbid you have to pull pole in a hurry  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Feb 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Yukon stoves worked great.  Finding one was the hard part.



We got at least half a dozen sitting in the RQMS


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Feb 2015)

ZacheryK said:
			
		

> Jeepers. Cot and everything. Heaven forbid you have to pull pole in a hurry  :



Pic is from the internet and that is an older american style heater....


----------



## chrisf (10 Feb 2015)

And look real close... that's a fur rug on the floor...


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2015)

I've spent a fair bit of time doing up pole, down pole.

For the infantry we rely on the Coleman Lantern, two burner stove and the Peak stove .


----------



## Pusser (10 Feb 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I've spent a fair bit of time doing up pole, down pole.



Is that what the infantry does to while away long cold winter nights?  ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Feb 2015)

Hamish Seggie: 





> I've spent a fair bit of time doing up pole, down pole.
> 
> For the infantry we rely on the Coleman Lantern, two burner stove and the Peak stove .



Me three, and the mandatory Stove Watch!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Feb 2015)

the poster does not say what his use is, likely if weekending then the pole goes up once and down once, so a yukon stove might be nice and if it's just 2 of oil, there won't be a fire watch. Did a job north of Flin Flon averaging -25-30 for 2 months. Tent had plywood floors and sides with wood bunks and a airtight stove burning oil that you controlled with a drip valve. Worked pretty darn good and those airtights were never turned off as i recall, just the tanks refilled from outside. The nicest bit was they weren't allowed to dig a septic field or outhouses so we had a trailer with propane toilets. The pilot lights kept them somewhat warm making for comfortable seating and electrical light!

Mind you when the cook flashed the toilets and you were downwind of the camp you sure knew it.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Feb 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> We got at least half a dozen sitting in the RQMS



If one got swept under the shelves by mistake and got written off, I may know a guy who could give it a loving home, just sayin'...  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Feb 2015)

Personally, I think a companion of the appropriate gender is best tent heater.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Feb 2015)

I tried that, except I swear my Malaysian wife does not produce body heat, even at home see uses an electric blanket 300 days of the year.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Personally, I think a companion of the appropriate gender is best tent heater.



BUT that is against the rules.....


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> BUT that is against the rules.....



He did not mention what species.   >



A great big furry St Bernard may keep you toasty warm.   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> He did not mention what species.   >
> 
> 
> 
> A great big furry St Bernard may keep you toasty warm.   ;D



Don't you have to be a gunner for that?

What? Too soon? >


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2015)

And a Driver and GIB as well..... ;D


----------



## Shepard (10 Feb 2015)

Jeeper creepers, look at all these replies. I've got some reading to do.

Yeah, the reason why I'm looking for a little heater thing is because our own from like WW2 keep on malfunctioning resulting in an ice cave for a tent on EVERY winter ex. Bad for morale.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2015)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Jeeper creepers, look at all these replies. I've got some reading to do.
> 
> Yeah, the reason why I'm looking for a little heater thing is because our own from like WW2 keep on malfunctioning resulting in an ice cave for a tent on EVERY winter ex. Bad for morale.



If you're looking for a heater to use in a 5 or 10 man tent on winter exercise with the army you'll probably be wasting your money.  Lantern, 2 burner coleman stove and maybe the peak mountain stove is all most leadership will let you use.

If you're looking for ideas for private camping check out Zombie Squad forums, they have some pretty awesome winter camping threads over there.


----------



## Shepard (11 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> If you're looking for a heater to use in a 5 or 10 man tent on winter exercise with the army you'll probably be wasting your money.  Lantern, 2 burner coleman stove and maybe the peak mountain stove is all most leadership will let you use.
> 
> If you're looking for ideas for private camping check out Zombie Squad forums, they have some pretty awesome winter camping threads over there.



Thank you for your imput. I'll give them a peek.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> If you're looking for a heater to use in a 5 or 10 man tent on winter exercise with the army you'll probably be wasting your money.  Lantern, 2 burner coleman stove and maybe the peak mountain stove is all most leadership will let you use.
> 
> If you're looking for ideas for private camping check out Zombie Squad forums, they have some pretty awesome winter camping threads over there.



We allow our guys to use Whisper Light stoves in addition to the issue stuff. They run on naphtha as well.


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Personally, I think a companion of the appropriate gender is best tent heater.



Got a NATO Stock number for that?


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2015)

On my JLC/CLC in the middle of Aldershot in February that's all we had was a Coleman stove and lantern in a 6 man arctic tent.

Put out enough heat you could sit around in your T-shirt and underwear.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Feb 2015)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Jeeper creepers, look at all these replies. I've got some reading to do.
> 
> Yeah, the reason why I'm looking for a little heater thing is because our own from like WW2 keep on malfunctioning resulting in an ice cave for a tent on EVERY winter ex. Bad for morale.



You must be doing something wrong. I have been in 10 man arctic tents at -35c, with only a Coleman Stove and a lantern going and they easily kept the temperature well above 0c.


----------



## Ludoc (11 Feb 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> Got a NATO Stock number for that?


Given the age/condition of the kit I usually get issued, I doubt this is the kind of item you want supplied by your QM.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2015)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Thank you for your imput. I'll give them a peek.



I see what you did there


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2015)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> Given the age/condition of the kit I usually get issued, I doubt this is the kind of item you want supplied by your QM.



That particular NSN would provide a wide variety of ages/shapes/sizes/functionality/etc.


----------



## Chispa (26 Mar 2015)

I use my Coleman heater now, and when I served we always used the lanterns to heat up the tent.
Once your acclimatised to the cold too much heat is not recommend keep it down in the tent

SVP make sure you have proper ventilation prior to using the heater.


----------



## Lightguns (26 Mar 2015)

Depends on your tent, i use a tigoat wood stove with my tigoat teepee and haul the thing on a one man sled.  Fuel consists mainly of blown down wood with a few big hardwood logs overnight.


----------

